# Splitter likely to stay in Spain?



## Dissonance

Damn, I was actually looking forward to seeing him next yr. 

This is a translation by google, so it might be a little off. 

link




> Until Tuesday, an envoy of the San Antonio Spurs in Vitoria was trying to convince Tiago Splitter, pivot of Tau Ceramics, to be part of 'Operation rejuvenation' team Texan. However, it appears that it has not achieved: the offer of renewal of Tau Cerámica caters to the Brazilian and, almost certainly, will continue in Vitoria.
> 
> Splitter, elegido por los San Antonio Spurs con el número 28 del Draft de 2007, aceptará la oferta de renovación. Splitter, chosen by the San Antonio Spurs with the number 28 of the Draft 2007, accepted the offer of renewal. Aunque no está firmada y quedan flecos de última hora, desde el entorno del club baskonista y del propio jugador dan por hecho el acuerdo entre ambas partes, que convertiría a Tiago en la gran apuesta del Baskonia, al estilo de lo que fue Luis Scola, que no emigró a la NBA hasta los 26 años. Although it is not signed and are leftovers last minute, since the environment of the club's own player and baskonista given by the agreement made between the two sides, which would make Tiago in the great


----------



## hi im new

that would suck


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Dang.


Though I'm happy to hear about this "operation rejuvenation". Sounds like the Spurs are finally ganna quite their ****.


----------



## hi im new

lol lets just hope thats true


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Any word on Ian Mahimi? Though Oberto always steps it up in the playoffs, Mahimi blows him away. Just imagine a lineup of:

Tony Parker
Tim Duncan
Brent Barry
Bruce Bowen
Ian Mahimi

With Manu and Oberto giving us a little Argentinian spark off the bench.

I think Mahimi alone would keep us running with the best next year, but I also think we need at least one weapon coming off the bench to be a true contender. I was hoping Tiago would be that weapon...


----------



## ¹²³

It seems like Scola situation again.



> Marca.com (translated by RealGM) -
> Members of the Spurs' organization have been in Spain attempting to convince Tiago Splitter to join their club for the 2008-09 season.
> 
> The Spurs selected Splitter in the first round of the 2007 NBA Draft.
> 
> Splitter is nearly certain to accept a renewal from Tau Cerámica.


link


----------



## Dissonance

^Yeah, that's where I got the link/info from. 


What happened between the Spurs and Scola to make them trade him?


----------



## sasaint

ezealen said:


> Any word on Ian Mahimi? Though Oberto always steps it up in the playoffs, Mahimi blows him away. Just imagine a lineup of:
> 
> Tony Parker
> Tim Duncan
> Brent Barry
> Bruce Bowen
> Ian Mahimi
> 
> With Manu and Oberto giving us a little Argentinian spark off the bench.
> 
> I think Mahimi alone would keep us running with the best next year, but I also think we need at least one weapon coming off the bench to be a true contender. I was hoping Tiago would be that weapon...


I'm not sure that Mahinmi will have that big an impact. But, personally, I like your starting lineup and keeping Manu coming off the bench. He obviously has good chemistry with Oberto, so that makes good sense. I am not certain that Pop sees things that way, though. Pop tried to trade Barry to New Orleans last year and succeeded in trading him to Seattle this year, even though he came back. This season, I personally would have given Barry Finley's minutes and Finley Barry's minutes. But Pop doesn't seem to like Barry as much as you and I do. Is Barry coming back for certain?

I look for Udoka to get more time next season, too. Then there is Kurt Thomas to think about. Is he coming back? We gave up a first round pick for him - not that Spurs' first round picks are necessarily anything to covet!


----------



## sasaint

I'll believe this when it is aired on ESPN. If the Spurs are ever going to bring him over, it will be now, when a lot of their older guys are unrestricted FAs. The Spurs stand to have more cap space this year than any time in the foreseeable future. If Splitter doesn't come now, it may end up being another Scola fiasco.


----------



## Dissonance

ESPN.com has it buried on their site. But since he is not well known, it's just a snippet from a blog. 



> I'm not sure if many people are reporting this, but Tiago Splitter is saying that he wants to resign with Tau because they can pay him more money. The Spurs are in Spain trying to persaude him otherwise. Damn. This, by the way, is why the diminishing dollar and stingy rookie pay scale do not make good bedfellows. The Spurs are getting skrewed for drafting well. Am I grumpy this morning ... yeah, a bit."


----------



## arenas809

When they re-signed Barry, they signed him for next season as well, so yes he'll be back.


----------



## Dissonance

I haven't seen an official word on this, but someone on another site is saying he got offered 7 or 8 million for 2 yrs to stay.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

sasaint said:


> I look for Udoka to get more time next season, too. Then there is Kurt Thomas to think about. Is he coming back? We gave up a first round pick for him - not that Spurs' first round picks are necessarily anything to covet!


Definitely agree on Udoka. He's very inconsistent, but he showed real potential in the Hornets series. As for Kurt, I want the Spurs to look to trade him.


----------



## Dissonance

Kurt Thomas' deal expires after this season.


----------



## croco

ezealen said:


> Definitely agree on Udoka. He's very inconsistent, but he showed real potential in the Hornets series. As for Kurt, I want the Spurs to look to trade him.


I don't know if it's such a good idea to have a lesser version of Bowen instead of someone who is more athletic, can do a little bit more on offense, but defend too. Udoka is also 30, there is no guarantee that he can peak at the age of 32 or 33 like Bowen did.


----------



## Dissonance

As much as I wouldn't want it to happen, they could go after Pietrus.


----------



## croco

Dissonance19 said:


> As much as I wouldn't want it to happen, they could go after Pietrus.


Yeah, that would make a lot of sense. The Spurs need to make an athletic wing their priority target in the offseason.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

croco said:


> I don't know if it's such a good idea to have a lesser version of Bowen instead of someone who is more athletic, can do a little bit more on offense, but defend too. Udoka is also 30, there is no guarantee that he can peak at the age of 32 or 33 like Bowen did.


But maybe with some consistent playtime, he'd play more consistently. One game he'll get 25 minutes, the next 5. But yes, the Spurs do need to also look for a replacement for Bowen also. I just don't see the harm in keeping a guy like Udoka on the bench also.


----------

